# Oberon Van Gogh's Sky must be mine!



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

I just saw Oberon's list of new covers on Facebook, and I am drooling over the Van Gogh Sky! OMG, it's so beautiful. I sold my Ave. of Trees (which I still love, but I needed some extra cash and the corner blocking my on/off switch annoyed me) so I may have to order this one in velcro. Or another corners, and suck it up.  I don't know which color though!

In the large journal:
http://www.oberondesign.com/shop/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=1188









Here's the list up on Facebook:
Kindle / Nook

Hollyhock in Marigold, Sky Blue, Purple

The Medici in Chocolate, purple, black

Van Gogh's sky in Marigold , Fern, Sky Blue

New Hummingbird in Red, Sky Blue, Purple

Wrap Ave of Trees: Fern, Green, Saddle


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

We just have to make sure Oberon is even OFFERING them in velcro. Oberon has said that they were discontinuing the velcro option. If they are there goes another $160 cause I need the wrap around Avenue of Trees and Van Goghs Sky. LOL


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

They won't be offering velcro in any of the new designs.


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

I asked on the Facebook thread and got the response that they haven't done velcro for a few months which is wrong because I just ordered and received a velcro K2 cover last week. I'm wondering if since the obviously are still capable if they are going to keep it up or take it down.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I wonder when they're going to put the new catalogue online


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

Oberon said everything should be up and ready by Thursday.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Great! I'll be ready! I want to see the Hummingbird in purple.


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

I hate to say it, since I'm a huge Oberon fan, but I'm pretty underwhelmed by the new designs.  

And I was really looking forward to seeing what they did with the Van Gogh sky design, but it's just not what I expected.  The Humingbird is not my style, but it is gorgeous.  They were very smart to bring back that design.


----------



## lizziebeth (Mar 13, 2010)

You can see the hummingbird in purple under the large journal section.  I'm considering the hummingbird in blue.  To all the enablers out there....What do you think of this combo:  Blue hummingbird, Decalgirl turquoise hibiscus matte and Borsa Bella water color dreams travel bag?  Not that I need another "combo", but I'm loving the hummingbirds!


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

That would be awesome, I think you do need it, and I know we all need to see pictures of that combo in action, so you would be helping all of us out too...


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

lizziebeth said:


> You can see the hummingbird in purple under the large journal section. I'm considering the hummingbird in blue. To all the enablers out there....What do you think of this combo: Blue hummingbird, Decalgirl turquoise hibiscus matte and Borsa Bella water color dreams travel bag? Not that I need another "combo", but I'm loving the hummingbirds!


That will be very pretty. Just remember the sky blue is more of a denim/country blue than turquoise.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Purple is my favorite color. But, maybe blue would be prettier!


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

lizziebeth said:


> You can see the hummingbird in purple under the large journal section. I'm considering the hummingbird in blue. To all the enablers out there....What do you think of this combo: Blue hummingbird, Decalgirl turquoise hibiscus matte and Borsa Bella water color dreams travel bag? Not that I need another "combo", but I'm loving the hummingbirds!


Hmmm, just looked at the Hummingbird Journal cover. Thanks. I think it will be nice in blue!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Those are some beautiful designs.  Makes me wish I could use the Oberon covers, but I find them too heavy and bulky.

Also, I would be interested in seeing how much they sell of the Marigold (which was Mustard when we first saw it).


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Those are some beautiful designs. Makes me wish I could use the Oberon covers, but I find them too heavy and bulky.
> 
> Also, I would be interested in seeing how much they sell of the Marigold (which was Mustard when we first saw it).


Which cover do you use? I've been on Oberon watch.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Patricia, Sorry, I just read another post. I see that you have two beautiful Noreve covers!


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

I did read somewhere here about the velcro, and I'm really bummed. I wouldn't care if their corners design didn't partially block the on/off switch.  For that much money, I shouldn't have to struggle to turn my Kindle on and off. It's what made it easy for me to sell the Ave. of Trees (figuratively, not literally, as I know it's probably easier to sell the corners design  ).


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I really like the Hummingbird, but I was hoping it would be available in the darker blue.


----------



## pattyaz (Dec 29, 2009)

The hummingbird is beautiful and I am really not a bird person.  It is definitely my favorite of the "new" designs.


----------



## freelantzer (Apr 28, 2010)

Where are you guys seeing all these new designs? Can someone post a link?


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

The designs were listed on facebook and should be up sometime this week. The designs listed are already up as journal covers, just not as kindle covers yet.

The designs are:
The new wrap around Avenue of Trees in the colors shown there
http://www.oberondesign.com/shop/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=733

The new Medici design in the colors shown here
http://www.oberondesign.com/shop/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=1187

The new Van Goghs Sky design in the colors shown here
http://www.oberondesign.com/shop/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=1188

The new HollyHock design in the colors shown here 
http://www.oberondesign.com/shop/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=1186

And finally the new Hummingbird design in the colors shown here
http://www.oberondesign.com/shop/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=730


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I can't wait to see the Kindle covers, I thought K2 Hummingbird was going to become a wrap-around.  I hope so.


----------



## lorezskyline (Apr 19, 2010)

New Oberon's oh no and I only just bought one, must resist wallet cant take the strain.......


----------



## freelantzer (Apr 28, 2010)

Thank you for posting those links!

The Van Gogh's Sky and Hummingbirds are beautiful!


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I love the Van Gogh sky. It even looks great in marigold, though I'd be afraid the actual cover in marigold might look entirely different from the picture and I might not like it.


----------



## Kelly (Michigan) (Dec 29, 2009)

Sunshine22 said:


> I hate to say it, since I'm a huge Oberon fan, but I'm pretty underwhelmed by the new designs.
> 
> And I was really looking forward to seeing what they did with the Van Gogh sky design, but it's just not what I expected. The Humingbird is not my style, but it is gorgeous. They were very smart to bring back that design.


I have to agree with you.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

LCEvans said:


> I love the Van Gogh sky. It even looks great in marigold, though I'd be afraid the actual cover in marigold might look entirely different from the picture and I might not like it.


Wondering who'll be the first to take a chance on the Marigold to see how it'll look in person...


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I saw the new designs today!


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

Just an FYI we have decided to offer the K2 covers  in Velcro since we had so many requests . Once we run out we will discontinue the option but as for now you can order it


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

Meemo said:


> Wondering who'll be the first to take a chance on the Marigold to see how it'll look in person...


I just ordered Van Goghs Sky in Marigold so I will definitely post pictures when I get it.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Oh, my.  I just saw VanGogh's Sky.  It is gorgeous!  I feel about it like I felt about ROF when I first saw it.  I'm trying to be strong.  I already have ROH in purple and Da Vinci in saddle.


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

Go for it DD I will have 6 Oberon covers by the end of next week...


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

RiddleMeThis said:


> I just ordered Van Goghs Sky in Marigold so I will definitely post pictures when I get it.


I'm in big trouble - I've always been really drawn to the Sun cover in red - now they're offering it in Marigold. It's kind of the perfect color for that one...and I so don't need another cover...really I don't...


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I think Marigold is the perfect color for Sun.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I still like the black roses best but haven't bought it.  Noticed that they replaced the blue roses with marigold.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

RiddleMeThis said:


> Go for it DD I will have 6 Oberon covers by the end of next week...


Oh, nice enabling, Riddle!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Meemo said:


> I'm in big trouble - I've always been really drawn to the Sun cover in red - now they're offering it in Marigold. It's kind of the perfect color for that one...and I so don't need another cover...really I don't...


I agree. I thought the same thing when I saw it. It looks like Marigold is the lightest color they have now. I'm wondering how it will stand up to dirt??


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

The Sun is beautiful in the Marigold. I also think the ROH is perfect in the Marigold. It really lets the beautiful detail stand out.


----------

